# 1969 Trunk Lid Repro???



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone make one? 

Thanks


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

ttt

Anyone know of a repro trunk lid

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The parts place inc Dot com shows a fiberglass one for $319.00 prt# BP1246G and a steel one prt# BP1239G no price listed, just says to call. That meens an arm or a leg. 

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The parts place inc Dot com shows a fiberglass one for $319.00 prt# BP1246G and a steel one prt# BP1239G no price listed, just says to call. That meens an arm or a leg.
> 
> The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


Thanks!!!!


----------

